# 120 gallon fish tank stand & canopy



## bueller427 (Jun 23, 2010)

here's a 120 gallon fish tank & stand I did for a client :

http://www.fbnwoodworks.com/new_page_4.htm

Bueller


----------



## california (Jul 9, 2011)

beutiful work


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Excellent job.
--Matt


----------



## bbandu (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice work, love the trim.


----------



## SargeVN (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice job of cabinetry...


----------

